# Home Mortgage shopping



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Using MACU again but before we pull the trigger any suggestions on other companies or individuals you recommend or even UWN members? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Trillion Mortgage did a great job on a recent refi. Made it super easy

http://www.trillionmortgage.com


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think brokers generally do a better job particularly better than MACU. Here is a guy I have used several times and referred several people to. The process has just become ridiculous anymore, but he makes it bearable and does a lot of the dirty work at rates and fees hard to beat. 8015612828 gary


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree to go the brokerage route. A couple non-local options: check Costco's rates. Usually fees are quite a bit less and they're kind of like a broker. Also Dave Ramsey endorses Churchhill mortgage (another broker). I haven't used them, but they're supposed to be great to work with.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just an update, we called Huge29 referral. And he got more done in 24 hours than the loan officer has at MACU....in two weeks. So we went with him!
Super fast and upfront with everything. Not a better rate(3.875) but much easier and faster to work with. We close on June 23rd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad it's working out for you.

It's crazy how much faster some broker are over banks. We messed with Wells Fargo for weeks and almost lost the house we were looking to buy. Called a broker that our real estate agent recommended and had financing within a week.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am a home inspector, if you need an inspection I will get you the forum discount!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I am a home inspector, if you need an inspection I will get you the forum discount!


Ah dang he just started at 3pm today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Dang! Well let that be a lesson for the rest of you...forum discounts on inspections.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Dang! Well let that be a lesson for the rest of you...forum discounts on inspections.


That's good to know!

Also let this be a lesson a 10 yr old house you think would pass with flying colors. Nope...a/c and furnace doesn't work( possible bad thermostat) water heater is 11yrs old and about to leave this life. Settling of ground by a window well allowing water to drain into and worst they found a gas leak in the pipe fittings by the furnace. He shut off the gas and called the home owners.

So yeah no matter how nice or perfect you think the house is

GET A HOME INSPECTION!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I couldn't have said that better myself. I have inspected 100 year old homes to brand new construction and have seen almost everything in between. They will all have something, whether minor or major. It's always best to have someone trained to spot defects to take a look at the property. I can speak from my own personal home buying experience that sometimes the excitement of buying a home can make you overlook certain things. Another set of eyes can save you a lot of money in the future.


----------



## TheoCleaner (May 29, 2017)

Wouldn't the broker option be cheaper ?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Inspection is best money you can ever spend. I would require a copy of their Acord form showing that they have no less than $1,000,000 in liability insurance and that they are a member of ASHI. Just being a prior contractor is not enough to do the job. Just like any contractor that you cant get to come back to the finish the job, what do you do when you find that they missed this, that or the other? You make a claim on their insurance, they will usually want to fix it themself to not have a claim on their policy, which is fine.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just an update.

We've moved into our new home in South Jordan. Gary was excellent to work with on our mortgage. Super fast and easy. 
Now just the fun stuff of unpacking everything and finding places to put it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

